# Anyone regret buying 3.2?



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

Before I start, I'm not trying to turn this into a 3.2 vs 2.0 slanging match!

I've ordered a 3.2, but I'm wondering whether to change to the 2.0T?

3.2 - noise, smoothness, noise, noise, noise
2.0T - mpg, cheaper, mpg, mpg, mpg

Does anyone regret buying a 3.2?
I'm not doing a huge mileage, but wonder whether I'm going to get fed up with filling the tank?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

you can alway's take the train if the fuel-prices get too high


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes ,I am thinking of part exing it for Five Toyota Aygos :lol:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Not at all.

Admittedly, coming from a diesel focus, the economy has been a shock, (i see it as a stepping stone before a lambo...  :twisted: ) but in no way do i regret buying the 3.2.

Every time i dip the clutch and blip the throttle it makes me smile it's a great engine. I would say i'm more aware of the cost of a trip now as i'm filling up more often, but to be honest, the mpg is the ONLY concern i have.

Do it, you won't regret it! :wink:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I echo Johnnywb's comments. Consumption is not that bad (27mpg), but other than that no regrets at all. I think if I had opted for the 2.0 would have regretted not having 4wd and the minor visual aestheticdifferences. Having the noise of the engine and the push when plant foot down in 2nd or 3rd do really put a smile on face. Had there been a 2.0 4wd at the start I would have opted for that, but now happy to stick with the 3.2.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I know this is a Mk2 thread but I just wanted to add that I bought a 3.2 to try and kill more trees. I have nothing against trees, its the little b*stard squirrels that live in them, squeeky little f*ckers, hate em.

They shit on your head as well if you're not careful, vindictive little b*stards!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm more than happy with my 3.2 it's a gorgeous engine and it's loosening up a treat now and just seems to get faster and faster.

I have the STronic gearbox and the instant power of the V6 coupled with a lightning fast shift is just fantastic.

To be honest I don't pay any attention to fuel consumption - I just fill it up when it's empty :?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Johnnywb said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Admittedly, coming from a diesel focus, the economy has been a shock, (i see it as a stepping stone before a lambo...  :twisted: ) but in no way do i regret buying the 3.2.
> 
> ...


You need to try 8mpg around town, that'll put it in perspective for you.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> I know this is a Mk2 thread but I just wanted to add that I bought a 3.2 to try and kill more trees. I have nothing against trees, its the little b*stard squirrels that live in them, squeeky little f*ckers, hate em.
> 
> They shit on your head as well if you're not careful, vindictive little b*stards!


Leg, those birds do have brains. I never had any birdshit on my car...
Maybe they only shit on ugly car's ?? :roll:

:wink:

One thing is for sure, they don't like the old mercedes in a ugly colour


----------



## PaulManning (Nov 6, 2006)

The following is a post I put on the 3.2 v 2.0FSi thread:

"I don't own a TT yet, although I am getting serious about an order. Hanging on to see what MY2008 brings forth and also (as posted elsewhere) I am concerned about the leather seat problems. This apart, I would plump for the 3.2 because of sound, lazy revving and torque as opposed to the "sewing machine" four pot. Not that I am slagging off the 2.0, its just that I have always preferred larger capacity 6 pots to a high revving 4 albeit that the same or more power can be obtained from the 2.0 with chipping. My other main reason for preferring the 3.2 is that it is quattro. Maybe that will change in 2008 or 2009? I can see the other reasons for the 2.0, such as insurance, emissions, fuel consumption etc, but I am really not too bothered about these. Plus, when I test drove the 2.0 I found it was having difficulty putting all the power down on the road when pushed hand, and suffered from a degree of torque steer at such extremes."

Maybe the responses here will be more objective. It seems to be that some people on this forum seem to take it as a personal affront if you say anything about their penchant be it powerplant, roadster/coupe etc, and I don't mean just on this particular subject but in general. This is a site for informed comment - I thought - not scoring points and/or slagging off other contributors.


----------



## valleyboy (Apr 4, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

AudiYaLikeIt said:


> Does anyone regret buying a 3.2?
> I'm not doing a huge mileage, but wonder whether I'm going to get fed up with filling the tank?


I have a 3.2, and I don't regret it - although the range on a tank of fuel is only about 300 miles. So it can be annoying having to fill up frequently. Go anywhere for a decent drive, and you'll need to fill up before, during or after.

(in contrast, I get about 650 miles from the tank in my 2.5TDi)


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

AudiYaLikeIt said:


> Before I start, I'm not trying to turn this into a 3.2 vs 2.0 slanging match!
> 
> I've ordered a 3.2, but I'm wondering whether to change to the 2.0T?
> 
> ...


What kind of miles per year do you do?


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm probably covering about 12,000 miles/year. Thanks for the feedback so far, looks like I'm going to stick with the 3.2!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

AudiYaLikeIt said:


> I'm probably covering about 12,000 miles/year. Thanks for the feedback so far, looks like I'm going to stick with the 3.2!


Quick calc

12000 mpa @ 33 mpg (2.0 avg) = 363 galls per year.

12000 mpa @ 25 mpg (V6 avg) = 480 galls per year.

ie about 9 or 10 extra gallons per month or about Â£40.

Insurance should be no more than Â£50 per year. Servicing will be more and so wll depreciation.

2.0 residuals after 3 yrs/36k miles = 63% 
3.2 residuals after 3yrs/36k miles = 57%

Estimate extra servicing would be a couple of hundred quid over 3 years.

Just get the 3.2 and enjoy it!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is a Mk2 thread but I just wanted to add that I bought a 3.2 to try and kill more trees. I have nothing against trees, its the little b*stard squirrels that live in them, squeeky little f*ckers, hate em.
> ...


Squirrels arent birds you dumb twat. Fuck me, brains of a retard.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thankyou, you old bold fat guy :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Thankyou, you old bold fat guy :wink:


37, 6', 15stone. Summer meet Rob? Love to see you there. We can do an IQ test, if you can fight your way out of a paper bag you win a prize.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Thankyou, you old bold fat guy :wink:


Did'nt know you were "bold" leg?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is a Mk2 thread but I just wanted to add that I bought a 3.2 to try and kill more trees. I have nothing against trees, its the little b*stard squirrels that live in them, squeeky little f*ckers, hate em.
> ...


To be honest, if that sack of shed was mine, i'd probably get up on the bonnet and curl one out on it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou, you old bold fat guy :wink:
> ...


U wouldnt believe the half of it. Squirrels have feathers and fly it seems. Revelation! :roll:

Off for beer, ill come on later hammered and argue utter bollocks with arse juice. It passes the time.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou, you old bold fat guy :wink:
> ...


Okay, location : NÃ¼rburgring-Nordschleife

The biggest, largest and most frightening circuit in the world...

or are you scared there will be squirrels over there ? :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


All that Beer has taken your brains down.......
you bought a BMW....do i need to say more :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Me or Leg?
I did yeah, bit slow, probably couldnt keep up with your tt around the Ring, but hey, i like it. :roll:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

This thread is utter genious - best yet.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

cheechy said:


> This thread is utter genious - best yet.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I dunno.
Its the same argument time after time after time, just a different thread name.
:roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Not you

I ment the guy with the black car and the neon's under it.....no not the Knightrider.....but LEG :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Not you
> 
> I ment the guy with the black car and the neon's under it.....no not the Knightrider.....but LEG :wink:


You 2 should just get a room and get on with it.


----------



## PaulManning (Nov 6, 2006)

Quite, this load of b^^ls is irrelevant to TT's or Audi's or even cars for that matter


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

PaulManning said:


> Quite, this load of b^^ls is irrelevant to TT's or Audi's or even cars for that matter


Oh. dont get me wrong, its F***in funny.
:lol:

Its like a missing scene from "lost in translation".


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Its like a missing scene from "lost in translation".


Either that, or proof of the missing link ...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Back on topic.....who more regret buying a 3.2 ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Back on topic.....who more regret buying a 3.2 ?


Not me.
Loving that raw power on tap, no turbo lag, the noise, and my dsg box.
It was a joy to own.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Back on topic.....who more regret buying a 3.2 ?


I don't regret not buying one which is nearly the same, isn't it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Back on topic.....who more regret buying a 3.2 ?
> ...


Not really, thats what us locals call a double negative.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Duo, sorry for going off topic

Is that your house in your signature?
And why is the door open from the SUV?
And who are those two people standing behind the M6?
:wink: i'm just curious...........(and i had one or two beers)


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Duo, sorry for going off topic
> 
> Is that your house in your signature?
> And why is the door open from the SUV?
> ...


Thats part of my house and the doors open because its not shut.
Hope this has been informative.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Hmm, FWD 200bhp. RWD 414 bhp. As I dont go to the supermarket FWD is no use to me.

You really must think more about your posts Rob. I mean, squirrels, birds, just a moments thought before hitting the 'post reply' key would save you looking so thick.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

please explain me what a squirrel is Leg

Duo, And who are those two people standing behind the M6? :wink:

Leg 414 hp, why do you need al that power ? You never tracked your'e car. 
I once asked i picture from your black TT on the track, but i'm still waiting :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> please explain me what a squirrel is Leg
> 
> Duo, And who are those two people standing behind the M6? :wink:
> 
> ...


A salesman and a guy who was about to buy it, but unfortunately for him i bought it without any of the beard scratching.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice move, so you're not the first owner...
That's explains the white leather....who in earth could spec that colour for such a beautiful car. 8) :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Nice move, so you're not the first owner...
> That's explains the white leather....who in earth could spec that colour for such a beautiful car. 8) :wink:


No, but i'm the new owner of my amv8 and i have a new R8 on order both with black leather.
However, the silver leather looks kinda cool to me.

Looks nice in my garage too.

8)


----------



## sipajen (Nov 6, 2006)

**POST REMOVED**


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Nice move, so you're not the first owner...
> ...


What's that hanging off the top of the cupboard on the back walll? It looks a bit suspicious!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

sipajen said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice in my garage too.
> ...


Washing macine/dryer etc in the garage.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Ah well, closest I'll probably get at this rate [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Any more pics of the M6?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

ratty said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


A cupboard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


I'll take some Sunday Mike, and ill post them on my review thread, as im taking it for a thrash tomorrow.


----------



## sipajen (Nov 6, 2006)

**POST REMOVED**


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> Hmm, FWD 200bhp. RWD 414 bhp. As I dont go to the supermarket FWD is no use to me.


Leg, i hope you will loose some weight before you get that 414 hp BMW...
Otherwise this could be you when you get that car...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H7lmtgy ... ed&search=

:wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


No the black thingy...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

sipajen said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sipajen said:
> ...


Cuprinol effing sucks. I did my fences with it, and i can honestly say i dont think there is anywhere in my garage that has'nt got stained.
My gun Safe is in the tall cupboard and its one i've not put away, i have squirrels, but less each day.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Duo, can you give the link from your M6 thread? Will take a look at those pic's after sunday
Great car, congratiolations :wink:


----------



## sipajen (Nov 6, 2006)

**POST REMOVED**


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Duo, can you give the link from your M6 thread? Will take a look at those pic's after sunday
> Great car, congratiolations :wink:


Thank you kind sir.
The m6 link is in other marques under "review of the bmw m6".


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Duo, can you give the link from your M6 thread? Will take a look at those pic's after sunday
> Great car, congratiolations :wink:


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 275#966275


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I'll take some Sunday Mike, and ill post them on my review thread, as im taking it for a thrash tomorrow.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

sipajen said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sipajen said:
> ...


I have about 12 guns in biometric gun safe, the weakest thing i have is that Logan s16. I had it F.a.c'eed and its about 28 psi at the mo.
Shot a squirrel with it on Tuesday from about 60 metres away and it left a perfect .22 hole in the middle of its noggin.

Might seem cruel, but theres about 40 of them climbing around the trees out back, and if i let them keep breeding it'll get out of hand.


----------



## sipajen (Nov 6, 2006)

**POST REMOVED**


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

sipajen said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sipajen said:
> ...


I save that for non compliant neighbours.
:wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rob, are you coming to Donnington?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Shot a squirrel with it on Tuesday from about 60 metres away and it left a perfect .22 hole in the middle of its noggin.


Well done that man, fluffy tailed little b*stards!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Shot a squirrel with it on Tuesday from about 60 metres away and it left a perfect .22 hole in the middle of its noggin.
> ...


I see you've updated your sig.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Been there a week m8. U know im in such a good mood im even being half hearted in goading Bob. Must try harder.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

First time i've noticed it, saying that, first time i;ve put my glasses on in a while.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:



> First time i've noticed it, saying that, first time i;ve put my glasses on in a while.


lol, age eh, I used to be able to drink a bottle of scotch in one sitting but now...oops, hey who emptied that?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I see you've updated your sig.


Leg signature changes every week..
And they grow every week also... just like his (bmw) EGO :lol:

Leg nope, i don't come to Donington. 
Because i leave to Via Reggio (I) over 2 weeks from now... for holiday... and when i'll be back it will be a very busy time for me.
I hope i can visit the nurburgring once a while in those months, to relax a little. 
But please make pictures at donington, i love to see your TT in action :wink:

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Rebel said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > I see you've updated your sig.
> ...


The pictures you posted from "your ring " seemed to show your car parked up with an inflatable passenger.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> it seemed to show your car parked up with an inflatable passenger.


That ain't my car Duo, its from an englishman i think ...


----------



## RichardM (Apr 18, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> AudiYaLikeIt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably covering about 12,000 miles/year. Thanks for the feedback so far, looks like I'm going to stick with the 3.2!
> ...


If I only covered 12K miles a year I'd have gone for the 3.2, but as I normally do 20K miles PA it had to be the 2.0T.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

RichardM said:


> If I only covered 12K miles a year I'd have gone for the 3.2, but as I normally do 20K miles PA it had to be the 2.0T.


Sorry, that post is obviously directly related to the title of this thread, and so is completely relevant to the discussion that the thread-starter was trying to create in this thread.

As such, it should NOT have been posted here.

You should instead have posted in the thread about who has the biggest blow-up friend, or the thread re the best layby to stop at to take photos on the Nurburgring.

:roll:

But as you mentin it, I'm with you - my 3.2 will cover less than 10k years pa (I must get it out of the garage again this month) - any more and I would have chosen the 2.0T.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I averaged 9k pa in my diesel A3 over 3 years. I'm heading for 14k in my first 12 months in the TT (at twice the consumption!). What's to regret?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Leg said:


> I know this is a Mk2 thread but I just wanted to add that I bought a 3.2 to try and kill more trees. I have nothing against trees, its the little b*stard squirrels that live in them, squeeky little f*ckers, hate em.
> They shit on your head as well if you're not careful, vindictive little b*stards!


This squirrel is out to get you for those comments...

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/crazypet.jpg

:lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

And, on topic.....

No, I DO NOT regret buying the 3.2. That is not to say it's better or worse choice than a 2.0T. I just love the TT Mk2 - it is EVERY bit a good as my MY1996 Porsche 911 (993) was. To get a V6 engine with the Quattro drive was the reason I went for the 3.2. Love it!   
.


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

[/quote]

To be honest, if that sack of shed was mine, i'd probably get up on the bonnet and curl one out on it.[/quote]

Thanks mate!
I've just nearly drowned on a cup of coffee reading your post!! :lol: Hilarious!!! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So that was no one then.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

No regrets!

I have a 3.2 roadster and the Co2 emmisions help global warming which means I can have the top down more.

Cool!


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

sico said:


> No regrets!
> 
> I have a 3.2 roadster and the Co2 emmisions help global warming which means I can have the top down more.
> 
> Cool!


Dont you mean HOT


----------

